

Find out more about Iran's Startup scene  - farnoud
https://medium.com/iran-startups/d17a610d6864

======
duncan_bayne
It must be maddening to try to build a business given such restrictions. We
complain about censorship in the West, and to be sure there are problems, but
this article puts it in perspective.

Are founders liable for content on their networks? E.g. if I were to post
blasphemous content to an Iranian blog, would the blog owner be charged?

~~~
farnoud
censorship is not that bad. They put responsibility on business owners in
order to make their job easier. In practice, censorship is mostly aimed at
news sites (mostly foreign websites), social networks (that clearly is not
working), and some online ecommerce sites like Amazon and eBay.

I think government prefers localised clones. That actually is not a bad thing
for startups here.

situation is improving and startups are booming. I was impressed by the rate
of improvement. Iran can steal the torch from all Middle East countries.

